# Dijkstra-Algorithmus



## stephanie! (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Ich muss einen Dijkstra-Algorithmus schreiben!
Wie kann ich bei einer Adjazenzmatrix die Kanten ermitteln, ob sie bereits existieren?


----------



## Marco13 (11. Mai 2010)

Wenn an der Stelle _[j] kein Wert steht, der darauf hindeutet, dass dort KEINE Kante ist, dann ist zwischen Knoten i und Knoten j eine Kante.

(Wieder einer dieser "die werden sich noch eine Weile hinziehen"-Threads  )_


----------



## Landei (11. Mai 2010)

Dijkstra findet sich hier: Dijkstra's algorithm (Java) - LiteratePrograms
Allerdings ohne Adjazenzmatrix...


----------

